# Use Net On android with tata Photon



## evilmage93 (May 6, 2012)

I have used a lot of devices to use net on a computer with the help of my mobile starting with infrared ( a long,long time ago), bluetooth, wifi, usb....but i was thinking is there a way i can use net on my mobile by using the net connection on my lappy.  

I have a tata photon + wireless connection, a lappy ( acer aspire 1 d255, to be specific) and a android set ( OS 2.2.2 ).
so i want to use net on my android set by trying to share the photon connection on my lappy either by usb or wifi, i know its kinda opposite what we usually do but thats it is. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Download a software called Connectify. Easiest way to make laptop a wireless Hotspot.
Then you should be able to use the Internet over Wifi through laptop


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

There are many techniques which makes your laptop a wireless hotspot, I have done it once before but the speed varies a lot, it will decrease like hell.It is like you will get less than 40-50% speed on your mobile of the speed you get on your laptop.



> Download a software called Connectify. Easiest way to make laptop a wireless Hotspot.
> Then you should be able to use the Internet over Wifi through laptop


Well never heard of that software, mind sharing the link?


----------



## evilmage93 (May 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Download a software called Connectify. Easiest way to make laptop a wireless Hotspot.
> Then you should be able to use the Internet over Wifi through laptop



Wl i have already tried connectify a long time ago but ws unable to set up the hotspot, my set wouldn't show any wifi network..so is there any other way...?!


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

It works for me using Connectify. Try configuring it again, perhaps there is some problem in the configuration.


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Download a software called Connectify. Easiest way to make laptop a wireless Hotspot.
> Then you should be able to use the Internet over Wifi through laptop



Thanks for information


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 1, 2012)

will connectify work with win xp...
when I tried with a mmx funbook, its connected but I am unable to browse


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Thanks for information


No problem  


hapdtop said:


> will connectify work with win xp...
> when I tried with a mmx funbook, its connected but I am unable to browse



It seems strange. I tried to browse too through a Android phone but seems Android is unable to detect hotspots made from Laptop

I tried 2 softwares to make a softAP-

1) Connectify - didnt work on Android but works fine on iPod 
2) Virtual Access Point- again didn't work with Google's Android.
Strange.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 1, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> It seems strange. I tried to browse too through a Android phone but seems Android is unable to detect hotspots made from Laptop
> ...



With connectify, I could connect the tab and it says internet sharing is enabled but when I try browsing its not loading
Im using net from a 3g modem

This is what I am getting now

*i.imgur.com/adtCM.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 2, 2012)

For my android, Internet works on it through my wired connection on my desktop, by something called INTERNET PASS-THROUGH, via USB.
You Can try that out.


----------

